# how long between birthing twins



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

what is the longest that a doe can go in between twin kids while kidding? Is it more than an hour?? Or what is the average? Also, if a doe had twins last year how likely is it that she will always have twins?


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

My doe had the first twin and then not more than 5 minutes later she has the second.She is a FF.


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

15-20 mins. is what I have seen in 4 years of watching kiddings.

one doe of mine always has singles and another has had triplets and twins--different years, of course!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

My girls all vary somewhat but USUALLY have them all within several minutes. The longest someone ever took was about 45 minutes with trips. 
If its more than that she needs some assistance. I was ready to go in with the 45 minute dam.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Usually a few minutes.......I had one that delivered in the afternoon. I tought she was all done. the next morning there was a second one.....
(both were fine)


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

If its longer than 30 minutes that means she is low on calcium and its slowed her labor, Time to go it or give a shot of CMPK to help her. I dont let them ever go that long. Not good for the doe or the babies.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

If a doe took more than 15-20 minutes after the first, I would go in to see if the second one was positioned correctly.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I will let them be if it's kid placenta, kid placenta. But kid with no placenta showing....I clean up the kid and stick my fingers in the doe and see if I have good presentation...good presentation than I let her be. Vicki


----------



## Hawkfamily (Jul 13, 2004)

I had a ewe last year, who was new to us, who had a lamb at 9 in the morning, then another at 2, and then we found her at 6 with a malpresentation that we helped with. All three of the triplets were healthy!
I would never have let it go that long if I had known! Now I make sure I know.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Desertshi, how is she doing today? Any more?


----------

